# Lake Cassidy DeFuniak



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone fished there recently? It's been years since I've been that way. Though about hitting it on Tuesday. 

Or would king/juniper be better?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*King lake*

If you have access to King Lake it's the better of the three.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

fishwalton said:


> If you have access to King Lake it's the better of the three.


That's what I figured. My dad is completely in love with cassidy, however it's too deep to enjoy IMO. 

I may try to convince him on King, we have property on the Imperial Chain, which gives us rights to King, Juniper, etc...

I suppose I need to rig up a trolling motor.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

juniper is managed by the state so it's open to the public...2 public boat ramps. Holmes county manages a public sand ramp at Cassidy. King is basically private as it is not managed by the state. There is no public access. You have to own property there or have another association or friend to gain access. At King there is a ramp by the land fill that goes to the island by the campground.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I really like Cassidy alot. Went up there a few Springs ago and caught over 20 bass on multiple trips. Nothing really big to speak of, but lots of bites and lots of fish. Really disliked the boat ramp though....


----------

